# Aliner Classic electric service connection



## mpicker (Nov 20, 2020)

I bought a used Aliner Classic.   The male plug on the power cord for external electric service ends in a 240V 40 A male plug.   But the controller indicates that the trailer operates on 120V 30A.   I'm a bit confused about this apparent mismatch.  

I'd like to be able to connect the Aliner up to an extension cord to the house, and to a small gasoline electric generator on the road.   But the connection from power cord into the back of the controller box appears to be wired internally to the controller, not a plug.  Am I right in this assumption?  If so, should I cut off the 240V male plug and wire in at 120V male plug?


----------



## mpicker (Nov 22, 2020)

Mystery of TT30 connector is solved.  It looks like a 277V 40A plug, but it's not.   An electrical engineer friend figured this out and now I've found the connector to give me access to the house.


----------

